# Kinky or not?



## BigWheels (Aug 23, 2013)

It crossed my mind (as many things tend to) that we are generally a very open, libertine bunch of people. :blush:

And that got me to thinking how many others are into "alternative" lifestyles. And I'm not speaking of same sex/transgender/etc.. but maybe BDSM, feederism, ummm, hell, I don't know... you enjoy chasing models with donuts or something. :bounce:

:shocked: Or are most people just "vanilla". :shocked:

Myself, I am into DD/lg, which is a branch of D/s. I'm just not into the severe punishment & hardcore rope bondage stuff. Too much for my weak heart. LOL I prefer the laughter & fun more. And spoiling a little.

So throw your kinky hat into the ring. :goodbye:

And yes, I am looking for a new little to spoil rotten.


----------



## penguin (Aug 23, 2013)

A few of us have discussed it over here.


----------



## BigWheels (Aug 23, 2013)

I didn't even think to look there.

OK thanks. LOL


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 23, 2013)

Well kinks doesn't refer simply to dom/sub stuff so I am glad this thread was brought up.

I am not into severe d/s stuff but I love being a pamper spoilt princess and can be one of those cute, demanding type doms if that is what a person wants. Not that I have ever had the chance!

As for my own real kinks... most of them are to do with weight gain, but here goes: feederism (both roles!), tight clothes/button popping, stuckage and, in a controlled way, verbal humiliation based on size! 

I also have a thing for guys wearing nothing but kitty ears, kitty tail, bowties and boxers. I know where that preference comes from but I am sharing! Also, I should point out that I am not in any way a furry, not that there is anything wrong with people who like such things of course.


----------



## Sweetie (Aug 23, 2013)

This:



BigWheels said:


> Myself, I am into DD/lg, which is a branch of D/s. I'm just not into the severe punishment & hardcore rope bondage stuff. Too much for my weak heart. LOL I prefer the laughter & fun more. And spoiling a little.



Me too.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 24, 2013)

*I am into FURRYS* :wubu:












What the hell is a furry


----------



## Creepy (Aug 24, 2013)

BigWheels said:


> So throw your kinky hat into the ring.


I have a foot fetish.


----------



## bigmac (Aug 24, 2013)

When it comes down to the nitty gritty I'm pretty vanilla.


----------



## BigWheels (Aug 24, 2013)

I decided to write an online ad... see if you can figure it out. The winner get... Me!


DWM ISO FFA who enjoys DD/lg 24/7 TPE in a LTR. GSOH & D/D free. 420 & smoker friendly (I'm on medical grade myself). Race unimportant. Size? Smaller than me, the better. Age doesn't matter if u r ISO Daddy. :bow:


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 24, 2013)

BigWheels said:


> I decided to write an online ad... see if you can figure it out. The winner get... Me!
> 
> 
> DWM ISO FFA who enjoys DD/lg 24/7 TPE in a LTR. GSOH & D/D free. 420 & smoker friendly (I'm on medical grade myself). Race unimportant. Size? Smaller than me, the better. Age doesn't matter if u r ISO Daddy. :bow:




Diseased White Male - I seek overt foot fetishist (anyone) who enjoys dirty dicks, large gonads 24/7. Transvestite persona encouraged in a long term relationship. Great shitting opportunities hoped for - be dog and duck free (phobia). 420 and smoker friendly (im on medical grade but I really just wanna get high tbqh). Race unimportant. Size? Smaller than me (so you can still be pretty fat). Age doesnt matter, but if you are a youngin we can keep it a secret from your parents.


----------



## BigWheels (Aug 24, 2013)

BigChaz said:


> Diseased White Male - I seek overt foot fetishist (anyone) who enjoys dirty dicks, large gonads 24/7. Transvestite persona encouraged in a long term relationship. Great shitting opportunities hoped for - be dog and duck free (phobia). 420 and smoker friendly (im on medical grade but I really just wanna get high tbqh). Race unimportant. Size? Smaller than me (so you can still be pretty fat). Age doesnt matter, but if you are a youngin we can keep it a secret from your parents.



 Chaz!!! You suck!!! 

I am really laughing hard at that translation. 

:dohamn, I never saw that coming!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 24, 2013)

BigChaz said:


> Diseased White Male - I seek overt foot fetishist (anyone) who enjoys dirty dicks, large gonads 24/7. Transvestite persona encouraged in a long term relationship. Great shitting opportunities hoped for - be dog and duck free (phobia). 420 and smoker friendly (im on medical grade but I really just wanna get high tbqh). Race unimportant. Size? Smaller than me (so you can still be pretty fat). Age doesnt matter, but if you are a youngin we can keep it a secret from your parents.



This was fucking masterful.


----------



## Esther (Aug 24, 2013)

BigChaz said:


> Diseased White Male - I seek overt foot fetishist (anyone) who enjoys dirty dicks, large gonads 24/7. Transvestite persona encouraged in a long term relationship. Great shitting opportunities hoped for - be dog and duck free (phobia). 420 and smoker friendly (im on medical grade but I really just wanna get high tbqh). Race unimportant. Size? Smaller than me (so you can still be pretty fat). Age doesnt matter, but if you are a youngin we can keep it a secret from your parents.



Oh my god. HOWLING


----------



## tankyguy (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm not really into BDSM stuff myself, but I'd like to think I could accommodate a partner who was to an extent. At least on the receiving side of some things; I'm very much of the "can't hit a woman" school, even in a 'play' capacity.

That being said, I stumbled into wax play a while back and it intrigued me.

Besides that, weight gain and feederism are of course a thing for me (both ways). Stuffing/force feeding and tight clothes/button popping also, but I think some things work better in the realm of fantasy. In the case force feeding, I feel like there's real danger involved and potential for bad consequences.


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 24, 2013)

BigChaz said:


> Diseased White Male - I seek overt foot fetishist (anyone) who enjoys dirty dicks, large gonads 24/7. Transvestite persona encouraged in a long term relationship. Great shitting opportunities hoped for - be dog and duck free (phobia). 420 and smoker friendly (im on medical grade but I really just wanna get high tbqh). Race unimportant. Size? Smaller than me (so you can still be pretty fat). Age doesnt matter, but if you are a youngin we can keep it a secret from your parents.



This is the ad I've been looking all my life...

As for me, I don't even know. Finding things sexually appealing can be a bit of a game to me. But things that stick out: obviously being an FFA, with WG/feederism on the side (more fantasy, than anything? Sort of in the realm of transformation/expansion,) sadism, intelligence, consensual non-consent, hedonism, uh...maybe some incest erotica? I have no siblings, I swear! Hannibal Lecter erotica. Does that actually exist? Maybe you'll never know! 

Basically, things that feel somewhat forbidden or wrong.


----------



## freakyfred (Aug 25, 2013)

Talking about fetishes and kinks is my favourite subject! It's always fascinating to see what people are into.

You might even say _that's_ my fetish.


----------



## tankyguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Amaranthine said:


> Hannibal Lecter erotica. Does that actually exist? Maybe you'll never know!



Silly.
Every Hannibal Lecter story is a _slash_ fic.
*rimshot*


----------



## ODFFA (Aug 25, 2013)

bigmac said:


> When it comes down to the nitty gritty I'm pretty vanilla.



This almost feels like the more alternative lifestyle to me sometimes. And I'd say it's a fair description of my sexuality as well. That said, I don't think vanilla should/does translate as boring, not for me at least.

I always find myself associating attractive physical/sexual features with rather.... profound? character traits. This turns me on to no end. And vice versa: something like a display of confident humility will drive me wild and I will associate it with things that drive me wild physically, in all sorts of interesting symbolic ways. 

Maybe this sounds like a pretty standard practice, though I will say people have been surprised at the level of sexual gratification I can get out of a 'mere' character trait and the weird and wonderful associations I end up making. 

Not sure if it constitutes a kink though..... I guess it does to me, at any rate.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 25, 2013)

Yeah. I'm a very dirty girl.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Aug 25, 2013)

I guess I'm fairly 'meat and potatoes' when it comes to sex. Meaning I need to have my ass stuffed with both in order to get an erection.
I wish I had some interesting sexual quirks to share.


----------



## Melian (Aug 26, 2013)

These days, I'm just a sadist.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Aug 26, 2013)

Go on...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 27, 2013)

BigWheels said:


> DWM ISO FFA who enjoys DD/lg 24/7 TPE in a LTR. GSOH & D/D free. 420 & smoker friendly (I'm on medical grade myself). Race unimportant. Size? Smaller than me, the better. Age doesn't matter if u r ISO Daddy.



Translation:



> Divorced White Male in search of Female Fat Admirer who enjoys Daddy Dom/little girl 24/7 Total Power Exchange in a Long Term Relationship. Good Sense of Humor & Drug/Disease free. 420 & smoker friendly (I'm on medical grade myself). Race unimportant. Size? Smaller than me, the better. Age doesn't matter if you are in search of a Daddy.



Unfortunately for you, while I can translate every bit of this I can't collect the prize you offered, as I am happily taken. Take comfort in the fact I in no way fit your size criteria anyway, hahaha. It was fun translating, though. I was only in that particular community briefly but it was fun to get to know that side of myself.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 27, 2013)

I like really tall women.
I like really short women.
I like chubby women.
I like muscly women.
I like/hate/am uncomfortably aroused by some body horror.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 27, 2013)

My love for you continues. Haha.



Melian said:


> These days, I'm just a sadist.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm a virgin, so I haven't actually put it into practice... but bondage is a major turn-on for me. Just the thought of being locked into a harness and mask, or chained, or leashed... of giving up so much control... mmmm... 

This actually ties in to my interest in gaining, to an extent. I want to be big enough, fat enough, to make everyday things harder. I want to lumber, to waddle, to hear the floor creak ominously beneath my feet... or even crack and splinter. To struggle just to haul around so much mass that I can feel my muscles strain... to slide sideways through a door because I'm just too wide to walk through... to get stuck, pushing hard against the creaking door frame even as I realize I might not make it through, the sweat pouring down my face as I pant... to be so thoroughly anchored by my own girth that just standing up, even for a minute, is like a marathon run...

Er... :blush: ... excuse me while I adjust my pants...

It tells you just how far this goes, at least in fantasy, that watching this video of the late Ricky Naputi struggling to his feet for a second is... when I imagine myself in his position... struggling... panting... straining... oh, dear...

(leaves to wash up and put on clean underwear...)


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 5, 2013)

Good grief, I killed the thread...


----------



## The Dark Lady (Sep 5, 2013)

Wanderer said:


> Good grief, I killed the thread...



You blew it again, Charlie Brown. /Lucy


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 5, 2013)

Wanderer said:


> Good grief, I killed the thread...



I dunno, maybe everyone left when you jizzed everywhere.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 6, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> I dunno, maybe everyone left when you jizzed everywhere.



bahahahahaha


----------



## Esther (Sep 6, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> I dunno, maybe everyone left when you jizzed everywhere.



It's a hard act to follow.


----------



## djudex (Sep 6, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> I dunno, maybe everyone left when you jizzed everywhere.



I will be taking a photo at work Monday that is germane to this post.

Stay tuned true believers...


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't have time to write the epic manifesto/lengthy trilogy/100 foot scroll that would be required to list all my kinky predilections so...uh...

...sex sure is cool, right? All kinds of sexy sex. Yup. >_>


----------

